# yet another tank build



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

thought id share my build yet again im using what ive learned and the equiptment I have i always want to use different stuff but sometimes it just makes sence to use what you got. I had to upgrade my 85 because my fish are getting massive even though I love that tank anyway I got a 120 off immus21 with stand. plan was and is to sump the tank although the stand is not very tall I just couldn't find it in me not to use it because of the great craftmanship. so far ive drilled in one location and added a overflow box it will run to a 36 sump with bioballs then to biomedia then refugium to sponges and carbon and to a in line pump back to overflow.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

another SW?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

no its my african cichlid tank


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont want to touch my salt for a few years


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*update*

two more holes done bulkheads all delivered sump done plumbing done tomorrow


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Ahh yes, that stand... Even when I knew I would sell that tank, I still put in extra hours to make that stand what it is. I'm really glad to see it still being appreciated


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

oh man I really wanted to mod some stuff but its built so nice I just cant do it. although I will have to cut the the center beam out if I have sump problems but thats no worries because its built like a tank.after alot more trips than I thought to home depot plumbing is 90 percent done in I cant wait my fish rea lly need it


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wet/dry filter - YouTube


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

so the goal was to use what I had and ive never made a wet dry before so this is test run


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

tank has been running for a week no issues.pump is on a timer simulating a power outage and its starts and stops great so im grabbing the tops tomorrow and then its upstairs with it


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks good! Love wet/drys for large tanks.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ya the first chamber will also contain lots of ceramic and charcoal


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

update sure is nice to having to many fish to now I can have more


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

*update*

still alot of stuff floating from all the flow im hoping some filter socks will help


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow nice work!


----------

